# Hudson Sawmill



## sprucegum (Jun 5, 2015)

This is the 3rd summer for my Hudson 236 and I just ordered and received a couple of parts from the company. Just a couple cable pulleys and a new drive belt. The belt was $23 and I feel I would have had to pay at least that much at the local auto parts store, the pulleys were $5 each which seems very fair to me, added to the total was $9 priority mail shipping also very fair. Nice to deal with a company that does not scalp you for replacement parts.

I have some likes and dislikes about the mill itself, the log dogging system could be better. The briggs vanguard gave me a little trouble on the start in that the valves would not stay in adjustment, I feel it was a break in thing because after several adjustments over 2 years it seems to have settled in and is running like a top. The lift cables for the head need to be adjusted often.

The 23 hp engine has enough power to cut any log that will fit on the mill, I sawed one maple that I had to chainsaw trim to get through the 36" wide frame, not fast but it cut it. Blade changing is pretty fast and the guides are easy to adjust. The carriage rolls easily on the track and the electric winch operated height adjustment is easy to use. The sawdust goes on the off side of the mill away from the operators side and all of the milling work can normally be done without switching sides of the mill.

I have made a few improvements to the mill and am over the next month or so going to make a few more so I think I will post some pictures as the work progresses.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2015)

I had that exact same engine on my first mill Dave and like you I thought it ran fine. As to the dogs and clamps almost all manual mills come with scata for that. Eventually most sawyers get around to modifying/ fabricating their own system. 

Glad to hear they're fair on parts pricing.


----------



## justallan (Jun 5, 2015)

Great post, Dave.
I had the HFE-21 and really liked it. If it were bigger I'd still have it. It definitely paid for itself a few times and then I made a profit selling it, but it was in perfect shape still.
I agree that the logs dogs left a bit to be desired.
The folks at Hud-son seemed to be very nice people and very willing to help the couple times that we talked, other than that funny accent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 5, 2015)

Kevin left a message on my answering machine one time he has that odd accent like your talking about. Must be some of them New Yorkers spent time in Texas.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

